# Furacão Katrina



## Metman (28 Ago 2005 às 19:09)

O furacão Katrina, de nivel 5, deverá atingir as costas do estado da Louisiana amanhã de manhã por isso foi ordenada a evacuação da cidade de Nova Orleans! Diz-se que o furacão podia deixar a cidade debaixo de 6 metros de água (Fox News)  

Furacão




Evacuação


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2005 às 20:21)

Hoje ás 16 h: vento médio 278 km/h e com uma rajada de 343 km/h


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2005 às 01:31)

Ultima imagem:


----------

